# HALLOWEEN PHOTOS- share em!



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

Foxie And Vino ready to hand out Candy


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 10, 2011)

Leia in her SuperDog costume


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Snickers and Peanut getting ready for a party in their aloha shirts..


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

These photos are all so cute!! Poor Willie Boy doesn't have a Halloween costume. He does have a bandana with witches, spider webs, and "trick or treat" signs all over it, so he will be wearing that this evening to greet the little beggars. I usually get about thirty kids on Halloween. Begging lasts from 6:00 to 7:00 p.m., and it's always fun to see the kids in their costumes. ;D HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Our little pumpkin - Ms Ruby in her pumpkin baseball hat. 
Update- Ruby won 3rd place in the costume contest at doggie daycare.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

We were thinking of dressing him up today but this is what he thought of the idea 

Click below


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Oquirrh says, "Happy Halloween!"


----------



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy Halloween from Irondog!



















You can read more about Bodhi's Halloween Adventure on Bodhi's Blog

http://www.ophale.com/bodhi_tales/


----------



## charlie2011 (Jul 26, 2011)

Dr. Charlie Brown, MD is on call tonight. He's a bone specialist


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

No pics but Quest is greeting everyone who stops by. Having that much fun should be outlawed. ;D

Most of the parents/kids say "cute dog" or "awwww". We always have a lot of fun seeing the neighbor kids in their costumes ... and as much fun watching Quest greet them in his own unique style. Truth be told, I don't think anyone has as much fun as we do seeing the kids or other folks reaction to Quest.


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

There's a new Sheriff in town He loves trick or treating, waited at the end of the driveway rather patiently never taking his eye of his charge!!


----------



## littlebit (Oct 15, 2011)

Kona in her "Boo" ghost shirt and Abbey in her orange pumpkin shirt.


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Holly had a great Halloween...ate some pumpkin, helped carve a jack-o-lantern and got possessed...


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

LOL!


----------



## littlebit (Oct 15, 2011)

A little better photo of Kona's BOO shirt!


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Odin was a mailman, although he did a better job trying to topple over the candy bowl!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Such great pictures!! Soooo jealous!

We've been out of power since Saturday night... so no lick-or-treating for us :'(


----------

